# Frigidaire water dispenser - slow flow



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

how was the fill before the filter change? perhaps you have gotten a bad filter, it does happen.if the filter is good you could possibly have a water valve that is getting bad or you may have the line tap on your water supply getting plugged. it could be any 1 of these things and you will just have to eliminate potential problems 1 at a time, I'd start at the line tap.


----------

